# Stampyourballs ball marker



## BTatHome (Feb 19, 2014)

Stampyourballs is a simple concept to mark golf balls instead of using a pen. 

I've got a liverbird motif and there is no chance I could draw this myself. There are 50 designs (from quite complex, to fairly simple motifs too), with red and blue ink options. They are simple to use, just take the lid off and press onto the ball, and you can mark 150 balls from one stamper, so plenty for most users. The lids can only be personalised for clubs/societies etc.

The ink is very fast drying, so you could easily use the stamp on the first tee with no smudging. I used mine during the wet of this winter and found the imprint still intact at the end of the round. I would guess its quite easy to reprint over the top of the first stamp on the simpler designs but could be more difficult with the intricate designs.

I might have to buy another if they become too popular


----------



## Slab (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks for posting, they look pretty good (favorite one has to be the _Bandit _or _Middle Finger_)


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 20, 2014)

My biggest concern was the longevity, having heard of people reapplying during a round. But I played yesterday in wet conditions and the marks were still quite clear, obviously when you smack the ball directly on the ink it comes off a little, but no worse than the line I have with my sharpie. Pics to illustrate before and after ....

Fresh from the packet ...... 
	

After 18 holes .....


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 5, 2015)

Well it took a while but invested in some more stampers from Paul at Stampyourballs.com and this time I even got a bit of a special one in the package too.




Chrome plated it's got a great feel to it, and still delivers that same quality printing too. My original Liverbird is still going strong too !!


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 5, 2015)

I ordered one through his eBay store

Almost a month to arrive and loads of excuses.


----------



## drdel (Feb 7, 2015)

Takes 2 seconds to put a pen mark on a ball so can't see the point.

Is the OP on commission?


----------



## markgs (Feb 7, 2015)

whats wrong with a sharpies pen then


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 7, 2015)

markgs said:



			whats wrong with a sharpies pen then
		
Click to expand...

Did you sell all those tin cup ball markers in the end?


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 7, 2015)

drdel said:



			Takes 2 seconds to put a pen mark on a ball so can't see the point.

Is the OP on commission?
		
Click to expand...

 takes just as long to put one of these on too. It's all about identifying your ball, so yes there is no difference!

No I'm not on commission, or related to the company at all .... I assume you ask that question of everyone that posts here about any company?



markgs said:



			whats wrong with a sharpies pen then
		
Click to expand...

nothing at all. Quite funny to see you comment about  someone buying something though 



drive4show said:



			Did you sell all those tin cup ball markers in the end?
		
Click to expand...

 +1 to that comment. How many was it again?


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 7, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Did you sell all those tin cup ball markers in the end?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Anyone who finds a Srixon with a Crucifixion logo (in the Herts area most likely).....I know the original owner (and it's not me).


----------



## Break90 (Feb 7, 2015)

my daughter bought me a Spurs one at Christmas, I think they're pretty good as well.


----------



## Lump (Feb 7, 2015)

bought one when they first came out, bleeding thing never worked. Got 2 stamps out of it then nothing.


----------

